# BFP after Prostap/hcg levels/previous ectopic



## mrsgh (Jun 9, 2009)

Hello

i posted last week to say i had got a BFP before starting ICSI but after a prostap injection on the 18th of Sept. Since then I had a hcg serum test at my fertility clinic which came back at 2700 on wed this week, due to my history of ruptured ectopic and one tube remaining, i contacted my local early pregnancy assessment centre and explained the scenario and the hcg result. They had me come in yesterday morning and did a scan which showed a gestational sac of 7mm with a white ring which they said was not suggestive of a pseudo sac, there was also some free fluid inthe uterus which they said can be normal and they also drew blood for hcg and progesterone. I got a call in the afternoon to say that my progesterone was 89.9, they then called back to say that my hcg was only 3800 and this was sub-optimal and they wanted me to go straight back up. I got very upset and called my fertility clinic who were bemused at them calling me in as they thought the numbers were great. When i got in the hospital the registrar wanted to do an exam and then said because of my history they would want to do an exploratory laparoscopy. I got very upset and asked if this would harm the pregnancy if it was viable, anyway after much discussion and an exam in which i wasn't tender, they let me out and said to go back in tomorrow morning. I am only 5 weeks today, my LMP was Aug 29th and I am now terrified that they think the reports look ominous but also thinking about what the fertility clinic has said and am confused. i would appreciate an expert opinion based on my numbers.

Thanks very much
S x


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

your progesterone levels are excellent, so that's a positive thing. Most units work on the guide that hcg should double in 48hours, so I think that's why they are being cautious. It does need to be looked at over 2 or 3 more results though, and hcg changes at such a rate that even something like your there only being 40 hours between Wednesday and Fridays levels could affect the fact that it hasnt quite doubled.
I do think it's a bit soon to be thinking of laparoscopies, after just one increase, and I think I would be a nit reluctant at this stage to have it unless they had more concerns to go on. However, if they are still concerned tomorrow, ask for a second opinion, and go from there, they have more information to go on than I have here,

let me know how you get on tomorrow,
emilycaitlin xx


----------



## mrsgh (Jun 9, 2009)

Thanks EmilyCaitlin, that has helped reassure me, I also read that once hcg gets to over 1200 the doubling rate slows down to 72 to 96 hours, so i am trying to calm myself as much as poss!

I'll let you know how i go, thanks again

S x


----------



## mrsgh (Jun 9, 2009)

Hello EmilyCaitlin

just wanted to tell you that i had an hcg done again this morning and it came back at almost 7000 so from 3800 on friday that seems pretty good, they have asked me to go in for a scan on Friday just to completley rule out the ectopic.

Thanks
Sharon x


----------

